# Has anyone tried a Sprout Pouch?



## EdlynsMom (Aug 18, 2005)

I just checked out their website (advertised on MDC banner, dont know how to post a link...) They are so pretty! Ive been wanting to get a pouch to use on short walks, and these caught my eye...Are these at all different from any other pouch?


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

They look the same...pouches don't vary so much except on embellishments and materials. I would just look at what kind of material she uses (stretch or non-stretch, high or low quality). Have fun!


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Also, the big thing with pouches is fit. The ratio of rails to curve has to be right, or the rails will be too tight and the pouch too deep, then to get the rails to fit the baby will hang too low. Little things can make a big difference with a pouch. A lot of people don't realize that before Kristen from Hotslings came up with her sizing system, pouches weren't very popular because the few that were out there rarely fit correctly and weren't comfortable. That's a big part of why Hotslings has grown so much and been so successful--the pouches are made well, fit correctly, and you never have to worry about getting great customer service. A lot of newer pouch makers have "borrowed" the sizing system that she worked really hard to come up with.


----------



## thorn (Dec 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tupelo Honey*
A lot of people don't realize that before Kristen from Hotslings came up with her sizing system, pouches weren't very popular because the few that were out there rarely fit correctly and weren't comfortable. That's a big part of why Hotslings has grown so much and been so successful--the pouches are made well, fit correctly, and you never have to worry about getting great customer service.











I was always leery of getting a pouch, b/c I had a friend with a New Native that totally didn't fit her! her DD would hang down way below her waist. and I knew that fit was key.

I ended up getting a hotsling when my DD was 9 months old and the fit was fantastic!


----------



## Headymama (Feb 17, 2005)

I think the materials for the Sprout Pouches are so beautiful. I've been making my own slings and seeing her's is inspiring me to make a new one for Spring!


----------



## peaks-mama (Jan 25, 2006)

First time poster here...I looked around for Sprout Pouch reviews too and couldn't find many. I own one...had the basic NoJos for my first two and wanted to go first class for baby #3...what a difference!

The pretty fabric is what draws you in, true...but the quality is very very good as well. The cotton is a very dense, tight weave cotton with a small amount of stretch. I do love mine a lot so far...I don't like the feeling of being wrapped up in a ton of fabric and padding, so the more minimalist pouch concept suits me well. I wear mine super snug, which does make it harder to get baby in and out, but boy is she securely positioned once she's in it. I have washed it a couple times so far and it still looks new (except where I dropped a dry erase marker on myself, arrgh).

Try one on if you can and see if you like it, and if the sizing is right...I wear a small; baby is about 10 lb now and I'm 5'3'', 140-ish? (seconding TupeloHoney here...fit is EVERYTHING.) Disadvantage is that only a few other family members can wear it, definitely NOT including DH...but he's never been comfortable with sling-style carriers anyway.

In any case, I hope you find a wonderful choice from all the great mom-owned carrier companies out there now! I wish they had been around when I had daughter #1 9 years ago!!


----------



## shoshanna (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm trying to find Sprout pouches online and can't seem to find the site. I searched for "Sprout pouch" and nothing turned up. Can someone provide the link?


----------

